# Bedding?



## RemudaOne (Jan 14, 2013)

What bedding do you all like in the lambing pens and jugs?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

There is no straw in our area, which I would prefer...so...use left over hay from last year for bedding, never moldy hay.  I've stayed away from anything dusty like sawdust.

Interested to see what other people use for bedding.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 14, 2013)

I use straw and or hay! I perfer straw, it is usually more absorbant, lighter and easier to keep things clean.


----------



## finns&fjords (Jan 15, 2013)

I use grass straw, though I think I might splurge on some pretty oat straw for the first week or so after lambing. I think it's warmer and more absorbent than the grass stuff. While using grass straw last year I found that putting a thin layer of bedding pellets under the straw, it was much drier and easier to clean. 
So excited for lambs!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 15, 2013)

I prefer straw, but straw is very expensive around here so we use 1st cut hay.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 15, 2013)

We use hay.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Straw or dirt.


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't have lambing jugs, ewes find a quiet grassy fence section and has them there.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Jugs are used after the ewe has their lambs so the ewe and lambs can go in there and be alone and not bothered by the rest of the flock.

Some people use what are called "lambing cubicles" and the ewes lamb in there. Most sheep producers have their ewes lamb out on pasture or in a barn and are penned up afterwards for a day or two.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 15, 2013)

Straw.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes guys? You called?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes guys? You called?


Goober


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

haha I had to! Was so easy.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive used big flake shavings in a pinch..espc during our drought, when straw was scarce and hay was to precious to use.

I found some wheat straw this year, so have bedded the jugs and the show sheep pens with it.


----------



## whr (Jan 22, 2013)

We prefer wheat straw, but were unable to find good straw so we went with rolls of orchard grass and fescue.  Works well enough


----------

